# Farbenauswählen



## guguli (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit kurzem angefangen mit android programmierung.

ICh möchte eine dynamische list von Kästchen (keine Ahnung wie die heißen) haben, wenn ich die klicke dann kann ich verschiedene Farben auswahlen so dass dieses Kästchen diese Farbe annimmt.

Kann mir einer dabei helfen pbitte.
oder mir einen tipp geben??

Danke


----------



## dzim (14. Mai 2014)

Häh? Meinst du Checkboxen (da kann man nen Hacken setzen und die heissen meist in den verschiedenen UI Frameworks gleich)? Oder einfach nur einen View, dessen Background du änder möchtest? Vielleicht wäre eine Skizze/ein Mockup dessen, was du meinst, hier sehr hilfreich.


----------



## guguli (14. Mai 2014)

Hi siehe Anhang ist ein beispiel 

Also die Boxen können nur die drei farben annehmen. Also wenn man die anklickt dann sollen die drei Farben zur Auswahr erscheinen und dann man kann eine von denen auswählen.


----------

